# Men's Health 100 Hottest women of All Time



## deaddogseye

Always love these hot women lists -- of course everybody has their own definition of hot. To these guys it clearly isnt just appearance (to me it is when you are using the term "hot" - the other stuff doesnt matter).  Jennifer anniston at #1? youre kidding right? Jane Fonda at #9? Youre really kidding right?  Madonna ? - only if you think cold hard cash is hot. But anyway

Marilyn Monroe gets my #1. Like Pam Anderson in the top 10 as well and of course Angelina.

Here is a link to the complete list

http://www.menshealth.com/hottest-women-of-all-time/


----------



## High_Gravity

Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.


----------



## Mad Scientist

High_Gravity said:


> Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.


Yeah, *on the list* but at #1? _Of all time?_  

Not in any particular order:
Hedy Lamarr (Oh Lordy!)
Ava Gardner
Donna Reed (The Perfect Woman?)
Ursula Andress
Ann Margret 
Marilyn Monroe
Natalie Wood
Raquel Welch (Super Sexy Voice Too!)
Vivien Leigh
Janet Leigh

Nowadays I keep a lookout for Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry, Jessica Beil and Thandie Newton.
EDIT:*And* Eva Mendez.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mad Scientist said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *on the list* but at #1? _Of all time?_
> 
> Not in any particular order:
> Hedy Lamarr
> Ava Gardner
> Donna Reed
> Ursula Andress
> Ann Margret
> Marilyn Monroe
> Natalie Wood
> Raquel Welch
> Vivien Leigh
> Janet Leigh
> 
> Nowadays I keep a lookout for Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry, Jessica Beil and Thandie Newton.
Click to expand...


Oh I don't think shes #1, I just said she deserves a place on the list. For me personally Scarlett Johansen is #1 over all, followed by Eva Longoria, Mila Kunis, Mariah Carey, Anna Paquin, Kerry Washington and Jessia Biel but thats just me.


----------



## Crackerjack

Looks like the MH website is swamped.  Mine, in no particular order:


Elisabeth Shue
Milla Jovovich
Marlene Dietrich
Kat Von D
Vivien Leigh
The Bella Twins
Lauren Bacall
Shania Twain
Dita Von Teese
Shakira
Gwen Stefani
Famke Janssen
Greta Garbo
Danica Patrick


----------



## deaddogseye

Crackerjack said:


> Looks like the MH website is swamped.  Mine, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Elisabeth Shue
> Milla Jovovich
> Marlene Dietrich
> Kat Von D
> Vivien Leigh
> The Bella Twins
> Lauren Bacall
> Shania Twain
> Dita Von Teese
> Shakira
> Gwen Stefani
> Famke Janssen
> Greta Garbo
> Danica Patrick



good call on famke janssen. danica patrik, not so much


----------



## Crackerjack

deaddogseye said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the MH website is swamped.  Mine, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Elisabeth Shue
> Milla Jovovich
> Marlene Dietrich
> Kat Von D
> Vivien Leigh
> The Bella Twins
> Lauren Bacall
> Shania Twain
> Dita Von Teese
> Shakira
> Gwen Stefani
> Famke Janssen
> Greta Garbo
> Danica Patrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good call on famke janssen. danica patrik, not so much
Click to expand...

I kinda like the tomboy thing she's got going on.

Also, I can't believe I forgot Elvira, Mistress of the Dark!





​


----------



## chikenwing

My wife takes up the 1st ten spots,after that there are so many Hotties out there why make a list.


----------



## AVG-JOE

deaddogseye said:


> *Men's Health 100 Hottest women of All Time*



  That's impossible.  


All time hasn't happened yet and I can prove it....

"Free Beer Tomorrow!"  ​


----------



## Vengeance

Bogus list, neither Sophia  Loren nor Tina Turner were in the top ten and i lost interest at that point. 

Bogus bogus bogus....


----------



## Crackerjack

chikenwing said:


> My wife takes up the 1st ten spots


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## rightwinger

Stupid list...

I can't believe that Janet Reno is not in the top 10


----------



## Ropey

Mad Scientist said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *on the list* but at #1? _Of all time?_
> 
> Not in any particular order:
> *Hedy Lamarr* (Oh Lordy!)
> Ava Gardner
> Donna Reed (The Perfect Woman?)
> Ursula Andress
> Ann Margret
> Marilyn Monroe
> Natalie Wood
> Raquel Welch (Super Sexy Voice Too!)
> Vivien Leigh
> Janet Leigh
> 
> Nowadays I keep a lookout for Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry, Jessica Beil and Thandie Newton.
> EDIT:*And* Eva Mendez.
Click to expand...


Wasn't hedy's husband hedly lamarr?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoM-ZC7uNnc]Pledge to Hedley Lamarr - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

My wife - #1


----------



## Unkotare

Well now we know whose wives are reading over whose shoulders.


----------



## Unkotare

I'm assuming we are going by when these gals were in their prime (since, you know, some of them are dead now and probably not looking their best).


Teri Garr make anyone's list?


----------



## Unkotare

Lea Thompson?


----------



## Unkotare

Jennifer Connelly?


----------



## Crackerjack

Unkotare said:


> I'm assuming we are going by when these gals were in their prime (since, you know, some of them are dead now and probably not looking their best).


Mine definitely is.  Marlene Dietrich had some bad, bad plastic surgery to her face late in life.


----------



## Unkotare

Yukie Nakama?


----------



## Unkotare

Natsuna?


----------



## Unkotare

Who was that chick in 'The Golden Child' with Eddie Murphy?


----------



## del




----------



## Unkotare

Monica Bellucci?


----------



## Unkotare

Maureen O'Hara?


----------



## Unkotare

Qi Shu?


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.



Ah, personal preferences.........


----------



## Ringel05

Unkotare said:


> Who was that chick in 'The Golden Child' with Eddie Murphy?


Charlotte Lewis


----------



## Unkotare

Jessica Alba has not been mentioned? Is she on the magazine's list?


----------



## Unkotare

Haruka Ayase?


----------



## Unkotare

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## jaw2929

My favourites:

-Scarlett Johansson
-Naomi Watts
-Keira Knightley
-Eliza Dushku
-Scout Taylor-Compton
-Hayden Panettiere
-Natalie Portman
-Christina Ricci
-Jessica Biel


Those're just off the top o' my head.


----------



## rightwinger

Is Betty White on the list?


----------



## Vengeance

Nadiuska's got to be in there somewhere-


----------



## Unkotare

Yuko Ogura?


----------



## editec

EVen the hottest of the hot are only the hottest of the hot for a brief time.

Beauty fades, folks.

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Sarah G

Yep beauty fades but if you take care of yourself it never really goes away.  If you've got it, you've got it. 

Jennifer Aniston is very beautiful.  I remember Brad Pitt in an interview talking about her beautiful bod after their divorce.  He's still hot too.  I saw him in Moneyball recently and he just has that sexy gene.


----------



## Truthseeker420

deaddogseye said:


> Always love these hot women lists -- of course everybody has their own definition of hot. To these guys it clearly isnt just appearance (to me it is when you are using the term "hot" - the other stuff doesnt matter).  Jennifer anniston at #1? youre kidding right? Jane Fonda at #9? Youre really kidding right?  Madonna ? - only if you think cold hard cash is hot. But anyway
> 
> Marilyn Monroe gets my #1. Like Pam Anderson in the top 10 as well and of course Angelina.
> 
> Here is a link to the complete list
> 
> The Hottest Women of All-Time | Men's Health



Jane Fonda was hot when she was young.


----------



## Unkotare

Aya Ueto?


----------



## Toro

Madonna!?!?!?!?! Ugh!


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.



I just watched Horrible Bosses the other day and I have a new found appreciation for her.


----------



## Paulie

I'm not much on the celeb crush thing but I really like this chick:












Lacey Chabert


----------



## deaddogseye

always beena  big fan of Denise Milani -- and her two friends


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt?



Oh she is smoking, I forgot about her. She was sexy as hell in that movie The Client List.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot, she deserves to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Horrible Bosses the other day and I have a new found appreciation for her.
Click to expand...


Oh no doubt, she was smoking in that movie.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she is smoking, I forgot about her. She was sexy as hell in that movie The Client List.
Click to expand...



I think you will find all my suggestions quite excellent.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she is smoking, I forgot about her. She was sexy as hell in that movie The Client List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find all my suggestions quite excellent.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah those women are bangin.


----------



## Douger

Duh List.


----------



## Douger

Shall we leap to the other end of the spectrum ?


----------



## Douger

Now that you got over that.
Next.


----------

